# Prüfung NRW - andere Gemeinde



## Ramzizl (18. Juli 2016)

Servus Anglervolk. 
 Ein guter Freund legt kommenden Herbst seine Fischereiprüfung ab. 

 Aus organisatorischen Gründen, würde er lieber seine Prüfung in Bonn ablegen, als in Siegburg. 

 Nun gibt es ja Ausnahmeregelungen die genau das zulassen. 

 Was genau sind denn die Gründe für die man eine Ausnahmeregelung bekommt.
 Sonnige Grüße


----------



## gambinho (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Prüfung NRW - andere Gemeinde*

Ich war z.B. Beim Termin der Kölner Prüfung auf der Hochzeit meiner Schwester. Das hat als Grund gereicht. 

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Grund eigentlich relativ egal ist, denn die lassen sich das ganze ja auch mit 15€ bezahlen


----------



## Ramzizl (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Prüfung NRW - andere Gemeinde*

Ah okay, das ist ja simple. 
 Danke.


----------



## kursleiter (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Prüfung NRW - andere Gemeinde*

Hallo Ramzizl,

die Fischerprüfung soll in NRW im Wohnkreis abgelegt werden. Aber ich kenne aus der Praxis keinen Fall, wo die heimatliche Kreisbehörde keine Ausnahmegenehmigung erteilt hat.

Ich rate meinen Kursteilnehmern aus einem anderen Wohnkreis immer an, dass sie diese Ausnahmegenehmigung besorgen und zusammen mit den Personen, die sie in den Kursabenden sahen, in die Prüfung gehen. Das gibt ein Stück mehr Sicherheit. Zudem berücksichtige ich im Kurs auch "Besonderheiten" von Kreis zu Kreis.

Abweichungen gehen seit der Standardisierung der Prüfung in NRW fast gegen Null, aber es soll auch Prüfungen in NRW geben, wo z.B. Gerät montiert werden muss, wenn ich so manchen Forenbeiträgen Glauben schenken darf.

Gruß kursleiter


----------

